# Thousands of animals DEAD! wash up on our shores



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.floridaoilspilllaw.com/shocking-photos-today-pensacola-beach-1000s-dead-animals-photos
Oil as far as the eye can see, but it could just be lack of oxygen or maby just a swift rise in water temperature what ever has happened surely it cant be bps fault they assured me it was all cleaned up..


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

haven't you been lied to before?? it is sad it will last for many, many years.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

were those pictures recently taken this week?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not saying that oil isn't out there but I will say that when we have a bunch of rain, hard onshore winds, and heavy surf for a couple days, this is what the tide line looks like. There may be some oil in that mess but I have witnessed that scene on the beach hundreds of times.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they where takin on march 5th and u have never seen a tied line full of dispersed oil before the spill i guarantee it, it almost looks like rainbow shimmering sand, this will not stop the oil is still leaking from broken pipes and the sea floor the more they try and stop one leak another springs up from some where else..the real question that no one has asked yet is (how long will that band-ad hold) one maby 5 more years are they gonna baby sitt that thing forever..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a picture I took today on NAS of Man O War jellyfish perfectly normal for this time of the year with the three or four days of high SE winds. The yellow brown stuff is the algie or plankton also normal for this time of the year. Cat Hunter how the hell can oil be leaking when they filled the damn well with concrete and sealed it below the lowest pipe?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn sky just keep's on falling don't it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Tar balls have been washing up on our beaches since before I can remember. Maybe not in the quantity there was in the months after the spill. There's plenty of natural oil leaks in the ocean. With the rite weather there's a lot of stuff that will get left on the beaches. Think about how much water is out there, it's constantly cleaning itself. EVERYTHING IS GOING TO BE OK PEOPLE... I blame the media more than BP for the bullshit that's been going on in the area in the last year. Wish people knew how to think for themselves instead of believing everything they hear on the TV.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, i remember all those workers last few years picking up oil on the beaches. I remember when i first moved here. There was conveyor equipment and tractors out on the beach all the time. I used to sight cobes off of them. This is all normal.. Remember how all those rigs just let oil spill into the ocean in the last decade. 

Does anyone have any photos of all this stuff that used to happen all the time? Old pics of tarballs? 

Sky falling? People are concerned! Are people not allowed to be concerned?

Sealark? How can you tell microscopic organisms from a photograph?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I cant, go back and read previous posts about the algie or plankton. Then figure the winds weve had SE for four days. Its called common sense.....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've lived on the water/ beach my entire life, I can assure you tar balls have been washing up on the beaches every year as far back as I can remember. You have a rite to be concerned, I just think things will get better not worse. There are hundreds of leaks out there that are natural, I'm not saying they are leaking the quanity that the DWH spill did but it does happen. I also spend a lot of time in the gulf and run into algea and stuff in tide lines that looks a lot like oil quit a bit this time of year. YES the oil spill did effect sealife, not saying it didn't just think that things got blown out of proportion and the media didn't help the situation with the tourism industry. I saw more BP workers than tarballs in the destin fort walton area. I understand pcola and further west got it much worse but in the area I live in I'm pretty pleased with how little effects there have been, compared to the histaria there was last summer. Not trying to offend anybody, just know that reporters aren't scientist. And most know nothing about the marine enviroment.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

sealark said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I can\'t, go back and read previous posts about the algie or plankton. Then figure the winds weve had SE for four days. It\'s called common sense.....



its called a guess! oil is in the same water blowing in the same way as the algae or plankton.

bigrick, i agree i like to stay positive, i hope it does!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

So.... Lark, are you a paid BP spokesperson?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to agree with Sealark on this one,... strong SE winds usually result in this type of stuff washing up. This reminds me of the thread a while back reporting of oil, then it turned out to be algae or something. No matter what,... from now on anything that washes up on the beach is going to be blamed on oil.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with Sealark about the deal manowar and jellies, I have seen thousands of them, but I am a little concerned about the picture with the brown stuff. Whats that? I have bee on the beach after a hard storm, but I have to admit, I havent seen anything that looks like this picture? Did anyone report this to anyone?


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

In fairness of disclosure, that web site that was posted, 
http://www.floridaoilspilllaw.com/

the biggest advertiser is Levin Papitino Law firm...............


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I agree with Sealark about the deal manowar and jellies, I have seen thousands of them, but I am a little concerned about the picture with the brown stuff. Whats that? I have bee on the beach after a hard storm, but I have to admit, I havent seen anything that looks like this picture? Did anyone report this to anyone?


Jim, Let me explain about the Brown stuff. I am surprised you having a salt water aquarium haven't figured it out.. The wave action in the gulf is natures protein skimmer, The foam that the wave action creates carries the algie and plankton suspended in it and when the foam evaporates the crap is left on the beach. Just like the skimmer in your salt water aquarium. The dark clumps are Sargasso weeds. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> So.... Lark, are you a paid BP spokesperson?


Sealark says..."Jim, Let me explain about the Brown stuff. I am surprised you having a salt water aquarium haven't figured it out..YUP JIM YOU MUST BE STUPID? The wave action in the gulf is natures protein skimmer, The foam that the wave action creates carries the algie and plankton suspended in it and when the foam evaporates the crap is left on the beach. Just like the skimmer in your salt water aquarium. The dark clumps are Sargasso weeds. ":thumbup::thumbup:

Where is the sealark?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I have to agree ... with those who have seen this time and again for years after heavy south east blows....


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Fertheluvof... :blink: :no:

Hey dude, just 'Google' "spume"...

It's seafoam :yes:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_foam


> *Sea foam*, *ocean foam*, *beach foam*, or *spume* is a type of foam created by the agitation of seawater, particularly when it contains higher concentrations of dissolved organic matter (including proteins, lignins, and lipids)[1] derived from sources such as the offshore breakdown of algal blooms. These compounds can act as surfactants or foaming agents. As the seawater is churned by breaking waves in the surf zone adjacent to the shore, the presence of these surfactants under these turbulent conditions traps air, forming persistent bubbles which stick to each other through surface tension.


Seen any black helicopters out there... :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Pier R, Thanks I just tried to explain it in terms that EVERYONE could understand.:thumbup:


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> So.... Lark, are you a paid BP spokesperson?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f70/thick-layer-oil-several-thousand-square-miles-83982/

^^^^this couldn't have anything to do with it? The only explanation is seafoam? Even when they are removing oil by the ton? 

I will ask again? What is your purpose for avoiding the obvious fact that there is a lot of oil on our beaches?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Sealark do you own or work at a local dive shop?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

April and I went to the beach 2 weekends ago and it was full of dead birds. Feathers everywhere where the waves wash up. I don't know why.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Sealark do you own or work at a local dive shop?


No, I don't have any affiliation with any local dive shops although I do patronize Dive Pros. I use to run charters for them and have been with them since they opened. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

sniper said:


> April and I went to the beach 2 weekends ago and it was full of dead birds. Feathers everywhere where the waves wash up. I don't know why.


For sure I don't know why either. But one reason could be that they are ingesting algae or plankton in excessive amounts like the small dolphins could be. I can remember years ago when in the area of the algae blooms my eyes would burn and water. I think someone also posted the same thing happening to them a while back this year when in the area of the brown crap. :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i remember maby 6 years back some thing in the air at the beach that made my face burn and gave me a head ache


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Sealark, You really dont think there is any oil out there? There isnt any oil on the bottom or oil plumes half way down?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Sealark, You really dont think there is any oil out there? There isnt any oil on the bottom or oil plumes half way down?


I beleive a lot of oil was spilled into the gulf. All of the oil that got to the surface is gone. It was either burned off by the sun, collected or washed ashore. Most likely the oil that was sunk with dispersants is still down there hopefully in deep water around the well. Where in time will be taken care of by nature. As for the beaches there is oil that has turned into tar balls and matts that will present problems for the near future to beach goers. No i have nothing to do with BP. Just posting what i beleive and what i have seen in the past 35 years here in pensacola.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

*this*



sealark said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive a lot of oil was spilled into the gulf. All of the oil that got to the surface is gone. It was either burned off by the sun, collected or washed ashore. Most likely the oil that was sunk with dispersants is still down there hopefully in deep water around the well. Where in time will be taken care of by nature. As for the beaches there is oil that has turned into tar balls and matts that will present problems for the near future to beach goers. No i have nothing to do with BP. Just posting what i beleive and what i have seen in the past 35 years here in pensacola.





reefmutt said:


> this!
> 
> 
> *IS THIS A FAMILIAR SIGHT?*
> ...



just curious


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Realtor said:


> I agree with Sealark about the deal manowar and jellies, I have seen thousands of them, but I am a little concerned about the picture with the brown stuff. Whats that? I have bee on the beach after a hard storm, but I have to admit, I havent seen anything that looks like this picture? Did anyone report this to anyone?


Sealark is right about this. Through volunteer work I patrol the Eglin Beaches for Turtle nests every year from May 1 though October sometime riding an ATV down the beach just above the tide line and the scene like you see in the picture Realtor posted occurs just about every time we have a storm with strong southerly winds. You get a beach covered in algae with sea grass scattered about, it's not oil. From what I saw last year the oil clumps in the water and comes ashore in brown clumps, not spread out in a thin film like the dirty green colored slimmy Algae you see in Realtor's pictures. 

Oh and yes I have found oil on the beach but it's not as scary as everyone that likes to dramatize things makes it out to be. Most likely it is clumped up covered with sand, easy to pick it up with out touching it and putting it in the containers left on the beach to collect it. I've been a local for going on 19 years now and have been to the beach this year and the water from what I can see looks better than it has in years. I guess this is just another one of those arguments between those that like to look at the glass half full and those that like to look at the glass have empty, pick a side and battle on people!

Now for those of you that haven't seen this before keep in mind I'm patrolling Eglin's beaches that don't get cleaned on regular basis. Public beaches I know have cleaning machines that clean the sand several times a week once the tourists get here to clean up their mess and it picks up the algae and sea grass too. I've passed by one of these beach cleaners just about every time I've done the Sea Turtle Patrol for the past 3 years. I usually pass by him when I have to cross over the Public Beach section near the boardwalk on Okaloosa Island to get to the other half of the Eglin Beach. The beach cleaner picks up sand, grass, algae, garbage and any other small items on the beach and then it filters the sand out and dumps it back on the beach leaving the beach clean and smooth. This is why the beaches look so clean most of the time but trust me they don't always look so white after southerly winds and a higher than normal tide!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

69Viking said:


> Sealark is right about this. Through volunteer work I patrol the Eglin Beaches for Turtle nests every year from May 1 though October sometime riding an ATV down the beach just above the tide line and the scene like you see in the picture Realtor posted occurs just about every time we have a storm with strong southerly winds. You get a beach covered in algae with sea grass scattered about, it's not oil. From what I saw last year the oil clumps in the water and comes ashore in brown clumps, not spread out in a thin film like the dirty green colored slimmy Algae you see in Realtor's pictures.
> 
> 
> Oh and yes I have found oil on the beach but it's not as scary as everyone that likes to dramatize things makes it out to be. Most likely it is clumped up covered with sand, easy to pick it up with out touching it and putting it in the containers left on the beach to collect it. I've been a local for going on 19 years now and have been to the beach this year and the water from what I can see looks better than it has in years. I guess this is just another one of those arguments between those that like to look at the glass half full and those that like to look at the glass have empty, pick a side and battle on people!
> ...


very interesting


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

The oil is a natural occurrence...... The DISPERSANT IS/WAS NOT!:thumbdown:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just for the record, that was not a picture I took, I copied it from an previous post on this thread and reposted it..... Interesting non the less.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

The pictures of the heavy equipment on pg 3 of thread have nothing to do with tourist trash or beach beautification. We all know that they clean up the beaches with equipment. Thats obviously not whats going on and i see the two having NOTHING to do with one another. 

Im guessing your ok with swimming in this area like in the pictures on pg 3? Its not what i can see that worries me. I cant "see" lots of things that are very dangerous. 

The pic your referring to could be algae, im not so dogmatic to think that it couldnt be oil. How could one be so sure either way without testing it?

Its all i was driving at, sealark and a few others are so dismissive it makes me wonder. I take your inclination that all is good and BP goes home and takes its workers with them. I dont like the sound of that. Clean that shit up, bottom line.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Ham, Do you reside somewhere around Chattahoochie??


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes i do! Is that your biting wit shining through.. Whyyy youuuu!!

I take it old timer you reside on the Charles River in Boston? 

Hey and you forgot to add this :thumbsup: to the end of your post.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if THIS stuff being scooped up from the gulf (in front of Eden) is indeed petroleum based?










It looks 'familiar' in that it much resembles what we call 'mud lumps' (clay actually).
There are MANY instances of the deposits along the gulf beeaches from Alabama into the panhandle (as seen on Google maps) see attachments below.

I'm not saying the pic above is NOT petro based, just wondering IF it has been proven so, and if NOT offering a viable alternative of what is COULD BE...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pics, when were thise taken and where are they of?


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

*BP tackling tar mats off coast – County officials say cleanup effort too little, too late (PHOTOS)*



March 9, 2011 7:27 am
 By Kimberly Blair 
Pensacola News Journal 
Original Article 
BP is using a large excavator to remove thousands of pounds of weathered oil each day from a huge tar mat in the surf off Perdido Key beach, directly behind Eden Condominium resort.
 
This is the first effort of its kind in Florida to remove tar mats in the Gulf of Mexico surf zone, where the majority of people swim.
Although it creates an eyesore for now, Patrick Schibline is excited to see the cleanup operation, which includes 20 workers and six pieces of large equipment stretching across 400 feet of beach.
“I’ve been trying to get them to clean up the beach for the last two months — since the tar mat was discovered in December,” said Schibline, 61, Eden’s homeowners association president.
But Escambia County officials say the operation is woefully inadequate, given BP’s anemic reaction to at least nine other tar mats pinpointed near Perdido Key.
Four tar mats lie between Fort Pickens and Navarre Beach, and many others are suspected to extend 100 miles out, county officials said.
Tired of waiting for BP to address the issue, County Administrator Charles Oliver fired off a letter to BP’s incident commander in New Orleans on Friday requesting that the oil giant address the tar mats.
The county is convinced the mats are the source of hundreds of pounds of tar balls that continue to wash up on area beaches daily. Even though they’re quickly scooped up by cleanup crews, the county does not want the public stepping in the mats in the water. And questions remain about the toxicity of the mats.
While the county waits on a response from BP, it is following the lead of Orange Beach, Ala., and seeking a proposal from a private company to search for and clean up tar mats found from the shoreline to depths of 30 feet in the Gulf.
“We want to see productivity from BP, or we will move ahead and we’ll send BP the bill,” said Keith Wilkins, the county’s environmental point official, speaking on behalf of Oliver.
“It seemed to us that BP wants to allow the tar mats to biodegrade or break up naturally in the surf and then pick them up on the beach that’s been cleaned,” he said.
See photos here of how far BP still has to go to “Make It Right”: http://www.pnj.com/article/20110308/NEWS01/103080317/1160/news0601/BP-tackling-tar-mats-off-coast?odyssey=nav|head




either oil or they are playing in the mud.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny how the media can control most people's mind's. The picture is there, the word's are written and there is a fancy name at the top so it's got to be true. No if's and's or but's about it.

No way they would lie about it,,..Or would they?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> nice pics, when were thise taken and where are they of?


They are screen grabs from Google Maps. 
Most dates of photography were sometime in 2007, long before "BP" was anything more than another corner gas station :whistling:

I'd be interested to see any reports of actual testing being done on this material that is being dug up.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Funny how the media can control most people's mind's. The picture is there, the word's are written and there is a fancy name at the top so it's got to be true. No if's and's or but's about it.
> 
> No way they would lie about it,,..Or would they?


Yes, the big bad media is out to get us!!!! Video, pictures, newspaper, bp admitting there is tarmats Here:" I've learned they are admitting to 11 known tarmats just in Perdido". From article..

The only other proof lies in the hands of a mad scientist who objective, is to lie to us all. Yes, our local media is being paid off by BP. HUH? Talk about your black helicopters, conspire much?


"Most dates of photography were sometime in 2007, long before "BP" was anything more than another corner gas station "

Bp was a multinational corp long before 2007 after an impressive mergers and acquisitions run. 

If you look at the photos those rock looking things appear spherical. Centuries old mud "imo" would be compacted. And with their admitting of tarmats in that location and with the heavy machinery and thinking BP prolly did a test beforehand. I mean, if it was mud wouldnt they say so and show test results?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Ham, they let you out again today?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok guys, here's the thing. The original post says "thousands of dead animals" and shows a nasty tideline with FREAKING Jelly Fish and silt and a random dead bird. If you've never seen jelly fish washed up on a beach in a tideline, here's a news flash: It happens all the time. How do we know this bird was photographed 1 week ago, on Pensacola Beach, after it died from contact with oil? We don't know how when or why but everyone who reads that article (ignorant masses) is going to think that our beaches our destroyed forever and that is simply not true. There is, no doubt, plenty of oil still out there and it pisses me off that we haven't seen the last of it. We have a long way to go with the aftermath of the spill and we don't need hysterical misinformation. 

That being said, the article is absolute bullshit!


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

sealark said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Ham, they let you out again today?



They don't let people in my condition out. Took out three orderlies. 

Pussies.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ham, I want to thank you for reminding me about the Charles River. Back in the early 60s I spent a lot of time in the Boston area Lynn, Salem, Beverley, Revere Beach and the Boston common on my first tour in the Navy. Lots of great memories.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

